# Deodorant passed the boyfriend sniff test!  Wahoo!



## agriffin (Jun 14, 2010)

I made my own deo and wore it today to work.  My boyfriend sniffed me when I got home and told me I didn't stink!  WAHOO!  And trust me...he would tell me.  In a second.  Ha.  So satisfying to make your own stuff and actually have it work!  

I worked hard on the ratios, but it does have shea butter, fract coconut oil, jojoba oil, beeswax, baking soda and arrow root powder. 

Basically a solid lotion or body butter bar with baking soda and arrow root or corn starch added.

I am going to start playing with fragrances.  I know for sure I want to do a tea tree as it has antibacterial properties.  

Tomorrow WSP is supposed to have these containers

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... +-+Dial+Up

so I will order them.

But I think this will be a big hit at the Farmer's Market.


----------



## Chay (Jun 14, 2010)

Romantic Things Men Say:


			
				agriffin said:
			
		

> My boyfriend sniffed me when I got home and told me I didn't stink!


LOL Seriously though I'm glad your product was a success!


----------



## agriffin (Jun 14, 2010)

Chay said:
			
		

> Romantic Things Men Say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha


----------



## mychicknpi (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,
Can you share a little more on where you found the base recipe to get started and/or information for the process? I really would like to give this a try, I am finding that the commercial stuff is _really_ starting to bother me. Rash and itching, I'd like to move away from it, but not stink, IKWIM. 
Thanks,
Anna


----------



## agriffin (Jun 15, 2010)

mychicknpi said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Can you share a little more on where you found the base recipe to get started and/or information for the process? I really would like to give this a try, I am finding that the commercial stuff is _really_ starting to bother me. Rash and itching, I'd like to move away from it, but not stink, IKWIM.
> Thanks,
> Anna



Hi Anna, 

The base recipe I found was 5 tablespoon coconut oil, 1/4 cup baking soda and 1/4 cup cornstarch (or arrow root).

For instance here:
http://www.tammysrecipes.com/homemade_deodorant_recipe

I also wanted it to be more of a body butter bar...so if you google body butter bar recipes or do a search for solid lotion bars you can find a recipe.  Those are typically 1/3 wax, 1/3 butter, 1/3 liquid oil. 

You just have to start somewhere and go from there.  I did probably 20 different mixes before I found what I really liked.  Keep good notes!


----------



## mychicknpi (Jun 15, 2010)

> The base recipe I found was 5 tablespoon coconut oil, 1/4 cup baking soda and 1/4 cup cornstarch (or arrow root).
> 
> For instance here:
> http://www.tammysrecipes.com/homemade_deodorant_recipe
> ...



Thank you so much, for where you started, for the link and the ideas to search under! I appreciate them. I liked the link, it was very interesting. I am new to the whole soap and body arena and most of the stuff I am reading about on here I never knew existed! Or that you could make some of the stuff you can make!  :shock:  It's very exciting and challenging. (Exciting because it can be made at home, challenging because I am having to work on my note taking diligence, never have been a great note taker.   Working hard on it, tho!)
Thanks again, so much!
Anna (off to mix up a batch)


----------



## ewenique (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's another combination to use for a very small amount:

2 Tbs cornstarch
2Tb baking soda
2 Tb olive or coconut oil
6 drops tea tree oil or other EO

This doesn't harden at all, but can easily be rubbed into the pits.  Works great for my daughter.


----------



## mychicknpi (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks ewenique.  I went with the recipe in the link since I made it up yesterday.

The link recipe:
1/4 c baking soda
1/4 c cornstarch
5 T coconut oil

But tweaked it a little bit, by doing this:

1/4 c baking soda
1/4 c cornstarch
3 T coconut oil
2 T olive oil
5 drops Tea Tree Oil
2 capsules of Vit E oil.

DH is testing it out; so far so good. Though it's only been one day!    He's a heavy sweater and the commercial ones were not cutting the mustard, he smelled to high heaven after being out working most days. We just figured that was how things would be, except on Sundays. BUT, today he was covered, dripping wet, in sweat as usual, but he didn't reak. I am going to try "his" deodorant tomorrow. I'm very excited.
I was thinking I might drop the Tea Tree add rosemary and lavender eos for me, I like them. I would like to add some vanilla but do you think an FO  would be alright, just a few drops maybe? 
Thanks again for all the suggestions and tips!
Anna


----------



## agriffin (Jun 17, 2010)

mychicknpi said:
			
		

> Thanks ewenique.  I went with the recipe in the link since I made it up yesterday.
> 
> The link recipe:
> 1/4 c baking soda
> ...



Wahoo! Awesome!

I'm going to be doing some with FO's.  Very lightly scented.  I also got Rosemary, Lav and will mix with tea tree.  One thing I have noticed since using is that the baking soda can be a bit abrasive.  I was rubbing it on pretty hard and had to do it more lightly. 

Ditto- I sweat a bit more but it didn't stink.  Using anti-perspirants only blocks about 20% of sweat (so I've read).  I also read one interesting article about switching to natural deodorant that doesn't block your sweat glands.  It said give it a week or so before you make a decision.  Your sweat glands are used to being blocked and will over-produce sweat when you first stop using anti-perspirant and will decrease after a bit of time.  Interesting. 

WSP finally got those DEO containers in so I ordered some.  I'll let everybody know how they turn out.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh wow. I'm going to have to look into this. I have an ongoing battle with deodorants and may need to try this out! I'll do my research first but thanks for the inspiration, agriffin.


----------



## mychicknpi (Jun 21, 2010)

agriffin,
Have you gotten your sticks? Tried them yet? Inquiring minds are desperately wondering!

DH said the same thing about the baking soda! He warned me to be gentle.

He is in day 5 of the trial and it is doing well. He sweats to the point his clothing is soaked and has salt lines on it.....this doesn't seem to disappear or quit working under stress. That is nice. And the slightly medicinal smell is pretty good.

I am on day 3, I like it and find it to be working well. I want a "girl" deo though!   Of course DH isn't all that excited about "girl" deo. I told him I would not make him try it!   

Overall it's a hit! 8) 

I just want to play with the scent some and the formulation a little bit. I would like something a bit more substantial, since I miss my stick. It's warm here and the CO doesn't keep it's shape due to being 76 degree stuff. (And I am not willing to refrigerate to maintain shape!) I was thinking maybe some beeswax. We'll see. 

So far I am hooked, and the price....well, can't beat that with a stick, can you? LOL

I have passed on a batch to another family who is keen on this kind of stuff. They were using the crystal....it totally did not work, not at all! They gave it a good long go, too. Her teenage sons said they were going to have to go back to commercial, it was not good for their social image to  smell so "manly".  :shock:  Her second oldest picked it up for her and forgot if it was tooth soap or deo by the time he got home.....she almost brushed her teeth with it! :shock:  :shock:  I told her it wouldn't hurt her, just wouldn't taste great! 
Thanks again!
Anna


----------



## agriffin (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey!  Well, I get my deo tubes today- so we'll how they work.

So far the home made deo is working great. 

Now...about the coconut oil melting...That is why I made a "lotion bar" instead of the simple coconut oil, baking soda % cornstarch.  The lotion bar has beeswax and cocoa butter/shea butter so it holds together better during the heat.  It will melt also, but has a higher melting point altogether. 

I ordered some fragrances.  I found a baby powder fragrance from Taylored Concepts that smells amazing!  So I'm going to do some fragranced and some with essential oils.  Hopefully, I'll be able to do this tonight!

Good luck!


----------



## mychicknpi (Jun 22, 2010)

I looked up some lotion bar recipes....I don't have shea/cocoa/beeswax or anything "exciting" just yet. I have to order them, but since this is a hobby, it can't make too much debt without drawing attention! I hope to order some or all of the above soon so I can play around with it. 

Do you think this would work as the beeswax? They are here in my state.
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/1-lb-Raw-Settled-Beeswax/productinfo/450/

I am excited to hear about your scent adventures and how those containers work out! I was thinking some strawberry for my oldest DD, she has some commercial that scent and really likes it. My middle DS wants some "masculine" scent, and not like his dads!

Thanks again,
Anna


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2010)

Well I made the original deo recipe from that site last night, added tea tree and lav... applied last night and I have no stink this morning! Good so far  I want to just keep putting it on all day though, it smells so nice... I should make some lotion.

I also will have to play with recipes until I get something that'll go in a stick, doing it with your hands isn't too bothersome but I'd rather avoid it.


----------



## gunner (Jun 25, 2010)

Just wondering if your deodorant is still working after a couple weeks?
I made some a while back and it worked great for a week or so. I read that that's how long it takes the aluminum from commercial stuff to wear off, so when it did, my natural stuff didn't work anymore. 
So, how's it working for all of you? And sweaty, stinky husbands?
Thanks! I'm hoping to try again if it's working for you guys!


----------



## agriffin (Jun 25, 2010)

gunner said:
			
		

> Just wondering if your deodorant is still working after a couple weeks?
> I made some a while back and it worked great for a week or so. I read that that's how long it takes the aluminum from commercial stuff to wear off, so when it did, my natural stuff didn't work anymore.
> So, how's it working for all of you? And sweaty, stinky husbands?
> Thanks! I'm hoping to try again if it's working for you guys!



Mine's still working great.  I had some issues with irritation and the backing soda being so abrasive, but I was rubbing it pretty hard.  I actually read that the aluminum wears off sooner than that...but could be wrong.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2010)

When I was reading one of these blogs (maybe from the link you posted?) she said that it took 6 or 8 weeks before her body "adjusted" to the deodorant she made.. She said up until then it wasn't working that well for her. 
Mine has been working but will not go all day on a very hot day (neither did Dove), so if I reapply that usually helps. I will give it at least 2 months before I decide whether to keep it or switch back.


----------



## laurapalmerwashere (Aug 30, 2010)

glad to find this thread, and I will have to keep an eye on it.

Just yesterday, I made a deodorant for the hubby (and myself, though after testing the basic I will prob. add scent of some sort) mainly b/c of sensitive skin issues...as well as a dislike for fragrances.
After a day and half of using it (and working in the garden and on the car in NC summer heat today) he is Very pleased with the result. Prior to this I think he was using degree, and before that preferred the Crystal type deodorant that we can't seem to find in this area anymore.

We will see how it holds up over the next couple of months and adjust from there. But for now, as with anything else, it is a relief to think that we have a homemade alternative to buying the stinky stuff that, as another poster said, you may have to re-apply anyway.

The recipe I used was:

3 tbsp coconut oil (76 degree)
3 tbsp baking soda
2 tbsp corn starch
2 tbsp cocoa butter
2 drops vitamin E 

Combined the powders with a whisk. Melted the oils in the micro. for about 30 seconds and stirred them together well. Mixed the oils into the powder, blended well with fork. Dropped in the vit. E and blended well again. Left it to sit and when it was somewhat solid I spooned it into an old twist up dove container that was well rinsed.

It looks just like commercial deodorant, and smells if anything like cocoa butter. Only thing is, and I knew this when I was making it and didn't trust my instinct, I should have used 3 tbsp cocoa butter and 2 of the oil. Especially in the summer, it is just too hot and humid around here for the coconut oil to hold up. Where I store my soaping oils, it stays solid...but in the bathroom or bedroom where we would keep deodorant...no way.


----------



## ewenique (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm going to try using the 92 degree coconut oil.  It should stay solid better.


----------



## krissy (Aug 31, 2010)

laurapalmerwashere said:
			
		

> glad to find this thread, and I will have to keep an eye on it.
> 
> Just yesterday, I made a deodorant for the hubby (and myself, though after testing the basic I will prob. add scent of some sort) mainly b/c of sensitive skin issues...as well as a dislike for fragrances.
> After a day and half of using it (and working in the garden and on the car in NC summer heat today) he is Very pleased with the result. Prior to this I think he was using degree, and before that preferred the Crystal type deodorant that we can't seem to find in this area anymore.
> ...



i am going to try this soon, thanks for sharing!


----------



## laurapalmerwashere (Aug 31, 2010)

ewenique said:
			
		

> I'm going to try using the 92 degree coconut oil.  It should stay solid better.



ah yes...good idea.


----------



## laurapalmerwashere (Aug 31, 2010)

krissy said:
			
		

> i am going to try this soon, thanks for sharing!




you are very welcome!


----------



## txsoaper (Sep 8, 2010)

I was looking through old posts for information on making deodorant.  I saw a post from I think Tabitha which was posted a couple of years ago and she said she used her basic lip balm recipe and added 2 TBSP of baking soda per 1.5 oz of lip balm base.  I am thinking of trying this and just adding my favorite EO's and maybe some tea tree.


----------



## cork2win (Sep 13, 2010)

This didn't work at all for me.     I must be extra stinky.


----------

